# MartialTalk and KenpoTalk under new Ownership



## Bob Hubbard

In the summer of 2001 I launched MartialTalk with the help of Datu Tim Hartman. The original idea was to be a small forum for people in WNY and Southern Ontario to talk about martial arts. We rapidly became more than that. Over the last 12 years we became one of the largest general martial arts communities around. In 2005 we launched both KenpoTalk and FMATalk, each becoming a solid community for Kenpo and the FMA respectively. But time moves on, and change is sometimes needed to continue the journey.  After a lot of discussion and thought, I made the decision to pass MartialTalk and KenpoTalk on to new owners, so they could keep the flame burning and take things to the next level.  Over the years I've discussed the idea of selling MT and KT with a lot of people, but I always said I couldn't sell to anyone who wouldn't care for them.  After some deep digging, I found the right people to pass the keys over to.

MartialTalk and KenpoTalk have become members of the Forum Foundry family of sites. Home Page
We're on a new server, there's new features going in, things being tuned up, it's exciting!

You'll see a few new faces in the admin hats. Welcome them aboard.

To everyone who has been a part of this journey, from the bottom of my heart, thank you. Thank you for making MT and KT what they are, and for all of your support. Don't worry. I ain't going anywhere. I'll still be hanging around.
The first 12 years have been a wild ride.  Here's to the next decade! :cheers:


----------



## Carol

Welcome new admins! 

And THANK YOU BOB for a great 12 years!!!   :asian:  artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Yes, it's been a heck of a ride!   I've been here since '03, and this place has been somewhat of a 2nd home.  It's been great Bob, and as I've said, I wish you well with everything you do in the future.  I'm looking forward to working with the new team!


----------



## K-man

Congratulations Bob. All the best with your next venture.
:asian:


----------



## Tames D

It's been a good run, Bob. Thanks for the mammaries.


----------



## aedrasteia

Bob - good for you!  whats ahead for you? 
the new folks have big shoes to fill 
   (kinda like those clown.... well nevermind).
thanks for the enormous hard work you've done, behind the scenes.
with respect,


----------



## rlobrecht

Congratulations Bob.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Congratulations Bob I wish you all the best


----------



## Takai

Bob Hubbard said:


> The first 12 years have been a wild ride.  Here's to the next decade! :cheers:



Salud!


----------



## jks9199

Bob,

You've put heart and soul into this site, and been uncommonly fair in running it.  I know you agonized over this decision, but I think it was time.  You did everything you could to find the right buyers, who want to keep it running well.  And you're steps closer to your new dreams.  It was the right thing to do, at the right time.

Thanks for all that you've done, for all the work and long hours, and stress that you've dealt with.  Move forward with a smile and light heart.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Add me to those who thank you for your efforts. I hope you'll be around for a long time, even if you're not the Boss.


----------



## arnisador

I joined the first month when my instructor, Tim Hartman, told me about it. I was a mod. then admin. and now am a retiree. *Bob Hubbard* has done an amazing job here and I know him personally and I know he wouldn't sell unless he truly believed that *MartialTalk* was poised to move on to even better things. Thanks dude, and all the other staff and members who made this place what it is, and good luck to the new owners!


----------



## Xue Sheng

arnisador said:


> I joined the first month when my instructor, Tim Hartman, told me about it. I was a mod. then admin. and now am a retiree. *Bob Hubbard* has done an amazing job here and I know him personally and I know he wouldn't sell unless he truly believed that *MartialTalk* was poised to move on to even better things. Thanks dude, and all the other staff and members who made this place what it is, and good luck to the new owners!



Oh sure... kissing up to the boss :uhyeah:

Agreed...well not the "I was a mod. then admin" bits...because I wasn't ...Good post , which I had made it....


----------



## cereal killer

Hello everyone!!

My name is Chris and I'm one of the new Admins here. I'm here to support the current team in place and to help in whatever capacity is needed in the day to day. MT as a whole will not change. The forum you have all grown to love will remain the same great place you call home. We're strictly here to support the community and staff to ensure you all continue to have an excellent home here at MT. Thanks everyone, I look forward to being here!!!!


----------



## Steve

Welcome, Chris.


----------



## Xue Sheng

cereal killer said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> My name is Chris and I'm one of the new Admins here. I'm here to support the current team in place and to help in whatever capacity is needed in the day to day. MT as a whole will not change. The forum you have all grown to love will remain the same great place you call home. We're strictly here to support the community and staff to ensure you all continue to have an excellent home here at MT. Thanks everyone, I look forward to being here!!!!



Welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

cereal killer said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> My name is Chris and I'm one of the new Admins here. I'm here to support the current team in place and to help in whatever capacity is needed in the day to day. MT as a whole will not change. The forum you have all grown to love will remain the same great place you call home. We're strictly here to support the community and staff to ensure you all continue to have an excellent home here at MT. Thanks everyone, I look forward to being here!!!!



Welcome to MartialTalk Chris!!!  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Tames D

Welcome Chris.


----------



## Kurai

Welcome Chris.


----------



## cereal killer

Thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Welcome to MT. Looking forward to a great future.


----------



## jezr74

Welcome Chris

And congrats and Thanks to Bob, I've only been on this board for a few years, it's an amazing community of personalities with a enormous amount of knowledge that I don't think is found in many places online, and that are so readily to give time for advice and opinions. Well done.


----------



## seasoned

Welcome aboard, Chris. As you know Martial Talk is a home away from home for many of us. We all look forward to working with you to bring MT to the next stage.


----------



## seasoned

Bob, thank you for the opportunity to work with you and to share in the dream you started many years ago. It has truly been a pleasure my friend sharing in this adventure called Martial Talk. Good luck to you in all future endeavors. Wes


----------



## K-man

Welcome Chris,
I hope your time here is hassle free and enjoyable.
Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Carol

cereal killer said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> My name is Chris and I'm one of the new Admins here. I'm here to support the current team in place and to help in whatever capacity is needed in the day to day. MT as a whole will not change. The forum you have all grown to love will remain the same great place you call home. We're strictly here to support the community and staff to ensure you all continue to have an excellent home here at MT. Thanks everyone, I look forward to being here!!!!



*** hides the Rice Chex *** 

Uhh...Hi Chris!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Welcome to the machiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnneeeeeeee.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> *** hides the Rice Chex ***
> 
> Uhh...Hi Chris!



And the *cereal killer* should be told to NEVER EVER lend you, or let you NEAR....a Maglite


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> And the *cereal killer* should be told to NEVER EVER lend you, or let you NEAR....a Maglite



*blinks innocently* 

Maglites?   

But.....but.....but......I AM THE HANDS OF DOOOOOM!!  :s54:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> *blinks innocently*
> 
> Maglites?
> 
> But.....but.....but......I AM THE HANDS OF DOOOOOM!!  :s54:


----------



## Carol

Exactly the inspiration for the name


----------



## Touch Of Death

BrendonR said:


> Kenpo is a non-effective martial art unless used in conjunction with Systema and/or Aikido. Aikido is preffered.


Oh? Tell your teacher thanks. LOL


----------



## Tames D

BrendonR said:


> Kenpo is a non-effective martial art unless used in conjunction with Systema and/or Aikido. Aikido is preffered.



Maybe I agree with you and maybe I don't. But either way, your post is ridiculous and has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tames D said:


> Maybe I agree with you and maybe I don't. But either way, your post is ridiculous and has nothing to do with this thread.


I watched his vid. I wouldn't worry about our styles being trumped.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Been here since the beginning and loved the great comradeship of many here.  Learned more than a few things over the years and seen some intelligent discussion on many subjects.  BOB was responsible for creating one of the best forums and maintaining the way it ran and setting in place some rules that made it the wonderful place it is. Thanks BOB for the memories.
Chris  welcome to you and whomever else is now behind the scene running this great place


----------



## shesulsa

cereal killer said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> My name is Chris and I'm one of the new Admins here. I'm here to support the current team in place and to help in whatever capacity is needed in the day to day. MT as a whole will not change. The forum you have all grown to love will remain the same great place you call home. We're strictly here to support the community and staff to ensure you all continue to have an excellent home here at MT. Thanks everyone, I look forward to being here!!!!



Damn! Take a little vacation and someone starts killin' cornflakes! 

j/k! Welcome!


----------

